# Just wanted to share this with you!



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

I am slowly trying to come out of my shell and get singing and this is my very first recording.

I am working with a guitarist who has composed/written this song, I now have a myspace : http://www.myspace.com/helenwilliamscortez


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Helen,
I love it!!! I was never given a voice to sing and I always wish I had one!

I think there is someone else who thinks YOU are going to be the next American Idol though!


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

Music is something I love - well singing really, but hope to find people to work with one day to write music... I am just thrilled that my wish for a vocal portfolio is beginning to take shape!! Hope you like it and please give me feedback


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

Amanda!! tsk, tsk...  LOL Sigh... One day... one day... a duet is in order.... Stud muffin!!


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Amanda, I think you mean Canadian Idol! 

Ryan


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Helen, great stuff... have you ever auditioned for idol?

Ryan


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

Nope, I never got the nerve up to do it... Sigh, many regrets but this time I want to go for it and see what comes of it...


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

I think you should certainly give it a try!! You go girl....I thought it was really good and you have a great voice.:whoo:


----------



## DanielBMe (Nov 25, 2007)

Wow WhitBmom is HOT! LOL

Sounds great! You definitely should try out for Canadian Idol. I actually dug the song. Now does Princess of Gold reflect your personality or your jewellery collection?


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

WOW!!! Helen...You ROCK!!!! Never regret....life takes us where it is meant to be and now girl it is your turn to ROCK. 

who would have thunk...right here on the forum. 

now you know what we need don't you????? PICTURES!!!! in your princess of gold leather pants...


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Ryan- I didn't even know they had one! <BG>


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Amanda.. lol.. come on.. even some 3rd world countries have their own Idol.. lol

Ryan


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

now canada is a third world country <BG> You said it :canada: :canada: :canada:


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Wow, Helen. It's terrific. We definitely need a music video to go with it.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Excellent, Helen! Wow, you've got a great voice! Best of luck for BIG success!


----------



## havaluv (Oct 15, 2007)

HELEN!!!!! OMG! Such talent right here on the forum! I am just in awe. That must be so much fun to be able to sing like that.


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Helen - you rock girl. I love your song and agree that you need to get out and audition for Idol - way too much talent to keep it hidden any longer. You'll have to change your avatar to Forum Idol!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

:whoo::clap2:What a great song Helen! Robbie loved it too!:kiss:

I wish you the courage to go forward and the most success possible!:hug:

:whoo: You go girl!!!! :whoo:


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Helen,

I loved it! Best of luck to you!!!


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

:clap2: :clap2: Well done!!!!!!! Awesome!!!!!


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Great voice..you go girl...right to the auditions for Idol. You were given a talent...dont hide it!! Good Luck.


----------



## Mijo's Mom (Apr 19, 2007)

HELEN! That was so good! I love the lyrics too! What a great voice you have! I'll vote for you on Canadian Idol!!! Good luck!

~Connie


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

Awww, thank you for your support... Trust me, I have a special someone to thank for encouraging me to post this link.. ( You know who your are  ) This is really beyond my comfort zone but is so beyond exciting! I am eager to see how things unfold, but will enjoy the journey.

As for hot GOLD pants.... lol... Ummm, would not be too pretty!!! LOL But I have booked a photographer to help me get some flattering photos...lol

As for Canadian Idol, I am over the age limit and the season has started, so not an option for me... Just send good vibes, and your support means so much that words cannot express. Thank you. :grouphug:


----------



## JanB (Oct 26, 2007)

OMG...Helen! Who knew we had such talent hiding on the forum?? That was awesome!

I was the little girl 'singing' into a hairbrush but can't sing a note - really seriously terrible. I have to lip synch in a group, lol!! Such an irony since singing is the one talent I would have dearly loved to have.

I just know one day I will be able to say "I knew her when...." :biggrin1:

The very best of luck and please do keep us updated!


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

I don't know anyone who doesn't wish they could sing......that's a talent that God could have been a bit more generous with!!!! I used to belt them out in church until my DS leaned over one day and said, "mom, you can't sing very well, can you"? Now I sing to the floor......LOL


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang (May 21, 2007)

WOW - you go girl! That was fantastic!

Wishing you much success - because you definitely have the voice for it :thumb:


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

Awwww, Judy. Kids are so honest... Aren't they??! Mine are most definately. Don't ever let that deter you from singing if you love it and makes you feel good. 

:grouphug: Tommorrow I will be picking up another recording I did on Monday, so please stay tuned... This second one I actually co-wrote, and I am extremely excited to share it with you.


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

Hi Everyone!! I finally have the tracks on myspace... lol And the latest one entitled: "Golden Coast" is up too.

Hope you like it


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Hi Helen, do you have a link to the page?


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

OOOPS!!! http://www.myspace.com/helenwilliamscortez

Sorry ... LOL


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

:clap2: whoo hoo :clap2:


----------



## TnTWalter (May 9, 2007)

You Rock!!!

eace:


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Wow - Helen - sound fabulous!!! I am so impressed.
I am the most tone deaf person on the face of this earth, and my dream has always been to sing in public - haha - I too have to sometimes lip sink in church cause I sound so bad!!!!! 

You really are terrific!! I hope that you are able to do more with your singing & follow your passion!!!


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

Thank you... When it comes to these websites I have NO CLUE what I am doing.... I was so stumped how to upload anything... My brother had to help me!! That is why this was just so exciting because I now have a way to share music that I am working on.

Now, to work on the appearance..... Sigh.... LOL


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Helen, that was terrific! You go, girl. Whatever happens I think it's wonderful that you are pursuing this dream.

I met my husband when he was singing in a local bar. There was always music on in our house and I always wet to concerts with the kids. My son was very into rap music in high school amd then got into a band in college. I have recordings of my DH and DS singing together. My son is still in a band and whenever we can catch one of their gigs, they will get DH up on stage with them for a few songs. It's lot of fun.


----------



## DanielBMe (Nov 25, 2007)

Helen, the song on myspace is great! Just finished listening to it.


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Wow, Helen! I had no idea you had this talent! I loved it. :clap2:


----------

